# So who's going to the Basildon Show?



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Well, who's going and what are you intending to buy/browse for.
Or sell for that matter?


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

I might be going basildon...just looking at whatever...havent got any money so i can buy anything but ill just look at whatever lol


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm definately there, just browsing probably but we'll see. Will be rejoining ERAC also, it's been 8 years since I left and would really like to get back into the club as there's lots of nice people there.

Are you coming?


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

balthazar196 said:


> I might be going basildon...just looking at whatever...havent got any money so i can buy anything but ill just look at whatever lol


will you look at whatever? :lol2:


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

REPTILES lol ill be looking at whatever REPTILES lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

balthazar196 said:


> I might be going basildon...just looking at whatever...havent got any money so i can buy anything but ill just look at whatever lol


You're only in Romford right?
You're welcome to come with me  lol.
If you don't mind getting into a crappy Saxo with a noisy exhaust thats falling apart! Think i offered before?



Fangio said:


> I'm definately there, just browsing probably but we'll see. Will be rejoining ERAC also, it's been 8 years since I left and would really like to get back into the club as there's lots of nice people there.
> 
> Are you coming?


I want to join! Don't forget to wait until i'm there when you join so i can join with you 



SuperTed said:


> will you look at whatever? :lol2:


I'm sadly taking this annoying bugger with me i think.  Lol. I think it'll be fun 
me and SuperTed terrorizing Basildon 

I'm going too


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

ill be there..just going there to speak to a few people


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks trice but i gotta see if my brother will police escort me lol...was thinking of getting my brother to drop me off in the police van if hes not busy as he will be working in basildon that week but unfortunately mother might have a thing or 2 to say about someone she doesnt know taking me lol but thanks anyway =]


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

balthazar196 said:


> Thanks trice but i gotta see if my brother will police escort me lol...was thinking of getting my brother to drop me off in the police van if hes not busy as he will be working in basildon that week but unfortunately mother might have a thing or 2 to say about someone she doesnt know taking me lol but thanks anyway =]


ahhhhhh Ok then Lol. How old are you if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

Trice said:


> ahhhhhh Ok then Lol. How old are you if you don't mind me asking.


16 lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Ahhh Okie dokie lol. Well the offer stands. I'll even come say hi to mummy dear


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Who else is going?! Post pics! so we can run up and say "I KNOW YOU!"!"!"


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

lol I'll be attending yes, browsing for Blood Pythons and Crested Gecko's and trawling through the abundance of Leopard Gecko's!
I'll even say hello if I recognise anyone!


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/44028271 thats my picture if you wanna come up and say "i know you!!!" lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Show us who you are! so we can surprise you all!


----------



## Essex_Nick (Aug 26, 2007)

I hope to be able to make it to this. I have a big night out the day before so may not be out off bed (or in bed for that matter) by the time this starts:lol2:. I'd be on the look out for any Emerald Tree Pythons, or anything else interested. I think i should leave the wallet at home as i know i'll end up buying loads.

Would be good to have a beer with who ever else is going.

Nick


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I wont be drinking beer but i'll have a coke 
Lol.
I'm going to take cash. but not everything otherwise i will end up with alot


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

i look like this >> d: - )


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

lol i would have a beer with ya even though i dont know ya but theres one little snag....im 16 and under age lol


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Trice said:


> I'm going to take cash. but not everything otherwise i will end up with alot


Wise move! :lol2: I usually end up buying equipment in bulk!


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

i dunno what im gonna do bout money lol...mum wont give me anything except for travel lol


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:lol2: get those hoes to bring the money in get them laidd!! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm hopefully going as it's only £7 from London Fenchurch Street (FST) to Basildon (BSO) so i may have the whole family with me :lol2: I'm only going to collect stuff really. 

My pics are on here missyoumumanddad if ya wanna say hi i know you :lol2: your more then welcome


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Trice said:


> I want to join! Don't forget to wait until i'm there when you join so i can join with you


I haven't forgotten

Even if I forget i'll still introduce you to the club ppl.

"Hi guys, this is Greg, he's not a chav...........honest!"
:lol2:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:lol2: i might see if i can hire a costume of some sorts for the day hmm maybe a real superted costume! then you would all know who i am!! :grin1:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> :lol2: i might see if i can hire a costume of some sorts for the day hmm maybe a real superted costume! then you would all know who i am!! :grin1:


Yeah then we'd all be able to avoid you!!:lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Trice said:


> Who else is going?! Post pics! so we can run up and say "I KNOW YOU!"!"!"


If i must.

Old pic of me, add some glasses to this and that'll be me









I doubt somehow that people are gonna check this thread for pics in 2 weeks though, we're gonna need a pic thread a day or two before the show


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Fangio said:


> I haven't forgotten
> 
> Even if I forget i'll still introduce you to the club ppl.
> 
> ...


Yeah yeah.. Lol



Fangio said:


> If i must.
> 
> Old pic of me, add some glasses to this and that'll be me
> 
> ...


You look old there haha


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

he is old thats why :Na_Na_Na_Na: il be the psycho arriving with the old man.. as ive ditched trice now!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Go SuperTed!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

Trice said:


> me, SuperTed and Andy terrorizing Basildon


got that right :no1:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh God Andy's gona be there?


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

are you guys that are going attending the meeting in the afternoon ?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/hobby-issues-information/52336-those-wanting-get-more-involved-3.html


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

ratboy said:


> are you guys that are going attending the meeting in the afternoon ?
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/hobby-issues-information/52336-those-wanting-get-more-involved-3.html


I've showed interest and sent a pm......awaiting a reply


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

im a bit outta my depth because to be honest i dont really understand it but ill go to make the numbers up if that helps lol


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Im going to the show, but just to look.

Ive also said i would go to the afternoon meeting, but alls gone quite on that one.


----------



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

my lift down as just screwed me over, so if I can't sort something else out, I'll have to dish out a small fortune on trains, getting lost enroute i suspect, and slashing my snake buying power by about 60quid.
I'm gonna beat the crap out of him.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

You still have to come Mr HHH um i mean


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

so - are we having a pub meet afterwards?

if we are, i can bring the skunks, but will get a friend to baby sit them during the show itself!

N


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

cant wait to see your skunks:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

ill b there!!!!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Ooooooooooooooo. I'll say hi


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Well, who's going and what are you intending to buy/browse for.
> Or sell for that matter?


I'll be definately going! I'm picking up a BRB off someone and i'm looking to buy a Corn Snake and possibly Crestie!! Gonna look at all reptiles though incase something catches my eye :jump:
Nick


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Trice said:


> Ooooooooooooooo. I'll say hi


Damn right u will


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

I'll be there, collecting a few corns from nerys and Lexcorn


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

powderpuff_girl said:


> ill b there!!!!


hmm. what am i doing on Sunday...


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

powderpuff_girl said:


> Damn right u will


woooo


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Tops said:


> hmm. what am i doing on Sunday...


u best b there mister!! its my birthday monday so i want my present lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Tops told me he wasnt going! maybe you've changed his mind.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

powderpuff_girl said:


> u best b there mister!! its my birthday monday so i want my present lol


You want a rabbit?



Trice said:


> Tops told me he wasnt going! maybe you've changed his mind.


Hmm you never know. I might be hiding in the background.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, if she wants a wabbit.. i have 9 for sale!

N


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Trice said:


> Tops told me he wasnt going! maybe you've changed his mind.


i did haha no aparently he doesnt need anything


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Nerys said:


> lol, if she wants a wabbit.. i have 9 for sale!
> 
> N


tops needs one!!!!!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Anyone going to the Basildon show from the West Yorkshire area? I can't, but I'm wondering if I could talk someone into doing a pickup for me at the show....


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

powderpuff_girl said:


> tops needs one!!!!!


Not with fur on!


----------

